# 12 Volt SPS



## andilo (21 August 2006)

Hallo SPS-Profis

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SPS die mit 12 Volt betrieben werden kann.

Kennen tue ich die LOGO von Siemens. Diese ist aber ein wenig schwach.
Von Unitronics habe ich schon Steuerungen gesehen, weiss aber nicht ob die was taugen.

Kennt ihr eine gute 12 Volt SPS mit ungefähr der Leistungsfähigkeit von einer S7 300er ?

Gruss
Andi


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2006)

Hallo,
unbedingt 12V? Oder geht auch Spannungswandler 12V->24V und dann S7 300 wenn deren Leistungsfähigkeit gebraucht wird
Thomas


----------



## andilo (21 August 2006)

12V auf 24V Spannungswandler sind halt schwer zu bekommen und dann noch der Wirkungsgrad...Zuverlässigkeit usw.

Lieber wäre mir eine 12V SPS


----------



## maxmax (22 August 2006)

Hallo Andillo,die Fa. Matsushita - heute Panasonic hat oder hatte welche. Auf einem Lehrgang waren mit mir mal ein paar Leute die extra deswegen da waren weil irgendwelche Test im Auto damit gemacht werden sollten.Auf der Seite von www.matsushita.de - Steuerungen unten auf dem Bild ist eine zu sehen, lief (läuft) unter Microcontroller FP-C wurde aber mit der normalen SPS Software Programmiert. Am besten mal anrufen.mfg Max


----------



## andilo (22 August 2006)

Hallo
Panasonic hatte da mal was. Nach Rückfrage gibt es aber keine aktuellen 12V Steuerungen mehr.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## MSB (22 August 2006)

Also die FX1N von Mitsubishi kann in der 24V DC Variante auch mit 12V DC.
Die haben auch einen Ausgang für 24V DC, der dann für Erweiterungsgeräte, welche 24V benötigen verwendet werden können. Z.B. einige Analogmodule benötigen 24V DC ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## katze (23 August 2006)

Tag Leute,

auch ich hatte mal so ein Problem. Es musste ein Hydraulikaggregat mit einer Steuerung betrieben werden, die sowohl über die 12 V Spannungsversorgung eines Traktors und 400 Volt am Netz betrieben werden sollte. Ich habe mich da für den Spannungswandler entschieden und zwar aus dem Grund, das die gesamten Ventile der Hydraulik auch Standards aus der Industrie sein sollten. Deshalb habe ich mich für den Spannugswandler 12-->24 V entschieden. Da konnte dann die SPS direkt mit versorgt werden.

Gruß
Katze


----------



## monty_burns_007 (23 August 2006)

*Logo*

Siemens Logo's gibt man auf 12VDC oder 12V/24VDC oder 220VAC.
Hab es benutzt für ein alarmanlage den auf ein batterie von 12VDC gepufferd ist.


----------



## JoeJo (25 August 2006)

Hallo Andi,
Siemens hat die S5 103 für den Bergbau Jahrelang als 12 V Version
gefertigt. Vielleicht findest Du ja eine S5 bei EBAY oder bei einem
Gebrauchtteile Händler.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## andilo (26 August 2006)

Hallo Leute

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 
Ich denke ich werde die Unitronics einmal austesten. 

Gruss
Andi


----------

